

RIM is The Only One Thinking About The Developer - nathanpc
http://nathancampos.me/post/18042558953/rim-is-the-only-one-thinking-about-the-developer

======
modev
Apple is improving their support for HTML5 on the UIWebView component on each
update of iOS.

